# Pas de Wifi sur iPod touch [problème hardware ?]



## nicoplanet (15 Juin 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

voilà, mon iPod touch n'a *plus de Wifi*. Impossible d'activer ou de désactiver la fonction, qui apparaît grisée dans le menu. 

J'ai tout essayé :
- réinitialisation
- restauration 1.1.3 puis MAJ en 1.1.4
- restauration directe 1.1.4









Le deuxième symptôme lié à ce problème, c'est que *ma batterie se vide en 24 heures* lorsqu'il est en veille... :mouais:

Bref, il a l'air tout _"mort"_ mon iPod touch... Avez-vous des informations sur ce problème ?
SAV directement ?


----------



## groubou (20 Juin 2008)

salut, j'ai exactement le meme probleme que toi, quand je vais dans reglages, ca affiche " pas de wifi" c'est egalement en gris, et ma batterie se vide tres vite. En plus de tout ca, quand je  connecte mon i touch a mon ordi, il ne se passe rien, l'ordi ne le trouve pas.

est ce quelq'un a une solution? et pourrait me l'expliquer de facon simple, car je suis une bille en nouvelle technologie .

merci


----------



## P.Yves (23 Juin 2008)

Bonjours, j'ai le même problème que vous et la seul solution est le SAV.
Perso , je l'ai acheté chez virgin mais il vaut mieu l'ammener direct chez apple en metant le problème de batterie + en avant que le wifi , sasn verifier quoi que ce soit , chez APPLE , il vous le reprenne et vous recevrez chez vous un nouvelle itouch dans les 72h !!

++P.Yves , j'ammène le mien en debut d'après midi , je vous tien au courant !


----------



## Dead head (5 Juillet 2008)

P.Yves a dit:


> Bonjours, j'ai le même problème que vous et la seul solution est le SAV.
> Perso , je l'ai acheté chez virgin mais il vaut mieu l'ammener direct chez apple en metant le problème de batterie + en avant que le wifi , sasn verifier quoi que ce soit , chez APPLE , il vous le reprenne et vous recevrez chez vous un nouvelle itouch dans les 72h !!
> 
> ++P.Yves , j'ammène le mien en debut d'après midi , je vous tien au courant !



Alors ? On attend des nouvelles.


----------



## McCallo (14 Septembre 2009)

Voilà, cela faisait plusieurs mois que l'iPod 1ère génération de ma conjointe affichait "Pas de Wi-Fi" suite à une chute sûrement (il est d'ailleurs méchamment retombé depuis, le bloc antenne noir a sauté :/ ). N'étant plus sous garantit, l'engin est resté dans un coin, délaissé au profit d'un vieil iPod Classic.
Un jour, il me prend l'envie d'essayer ces petites applications bien sympathiques proposées par l'AppStore, mais il me fallait une mise à jour du firmware pour y accéder, une MAJ bien évidement payante...
Etant déçu autant du service d'Apple que des nouveaux produits (je n'entre pas dans les détails), je prend la décision de frauder cet achat et trouve facilement le firmware 3.0 à télécharger. Je jailbreak donc l'appareil, et après un redémarrage : *OOOOOOh! Surprise ! Vla t'y pas qu'il me demande à quel réseau Wi-Fi se connecter !*
J'ai depuis bidouillé pour tenter de comprendre quel était donc le problème de base, mais chaque fois que je réinstalle un firmware, précédent ou même le 3.0, il n'y a aucune réaction du Wi-Fi. Je redémarre, toujours rien. C'est lorsque je jailbreak puis redémarre que le miracle se produit.
Voilà. Ceci n'est pas une incitation à la fraude ou au téléchargement illégale, c'est juste un aveu qui, je l'espère, aidera à résoudre ce satané problème de Wi-Fi. La méthode qui m'a par hasard aidée n'est pas forcement la meilleure, peut-être y a-t-il un moyen légal de récupérer ce Wi-Fi, à vous, les pros, d'essayer.


----------



## kangourooo (26 Septembre 2009)

bonjour
voila je viens d'acheter un ipod touch, le seul bémol c'est qu'il y a pas de wifi, il me marque pas de wifi en gris.
à l'aide svp


----------



## frems2 (10 Janvier 2010)

McCallo a dit:


> Voilà, cela faisait plusieurs mois que l'iPod 1ère génération de ma conjointe affichait "Pas de Wi-Fi" suite à une chute sûrement (il est d'ailleurs méchamment retombé depuis, le bloc antenne noir a sauté :/ ). N'étant plus sous garantit, l'engin est resté dans un coin, délaissé au profit d'un vieil iPod Classic.
> Un jour, il me prend l'envie d'essayer ces petites applications bien sympathiques proposées par l'AppStore, mais il me fallait une mise à jour du firmware pour y accéder, une MAJ bien évidement payante...
> Etant déçu autant du service d'Apple que des nouveaux produits (je n'entre pas dans les détails), je prend la décision de frauder cet achat et trouve facilement le firmware 3.0 à télécharger. Je jailbreak donc l'appareil, et après un redémarrage : *OOOOOOh! Surprise ! Vla t'y pas qu'il me demande à quel réseau Wi-Fi se connecter !*
> J'ai depuis bidouillé pour tenter de comprendre quel était donc le problème de base, mais chaque fois que je réinstalle un firmware, précédent ou même le 3.0, il n'y a aucune réaction du Wi-Fi. Je redémarre, toujours rien. C'est lorsque je jailbreak puis redémarre que le miracle se produit.
> Voilà. Ceci n'est pas une incitation à la fraude ou au téléchargement illégale, c'est juste un aveu qui, je l'espère, aidera à résoudre ce satané problème de Wi-Fi. La méthode qui m'a par hasard aidée n'est pas forcement la meilleure, peut-être y a-t-il un moyen légal de récupérer ce Wi-Fi, à vous, les pros, d'essayer.



Mc Callo si tu es dans le coin tu m'interesses beaucoup !!!

avec quoi tu as jail breaké en 3.0 pour retrouver le wifi ???

J'ai un pb similaire au tien et mon ipod touch , lui ne suppoert que le 3.0 ;si si j'essaie le 3.1.2 ilo se fige et je ne peux pas ecouter quoi que ce soit

Merci  de ta réponse


----------



## emilie1507 (10 Août 2010)

j'ai aussi le meme probleme mais comment procéder pour le renvoyer ??? :mouais:  ( quand je vais dans le menu, a l'endroit du wifi c'est donc ecrit pas de wifi ) pour rappeler le probleme ... y a t'il autre chose a faire ???:hein:


----------

